# Is he cold?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My Betta has been a little listless lately. He had a little bit of discoloration on his fins, but pimafix cured that in 2 treatments. I've got him in a 1 gallon bowl with no heater. The room temperature fluctuates from about 73 in the early morning to about 78 at night. Do I need something to warm the water up with, and if so...any suggestions? He's very hungry and playful, so I don't think he's necessarily ill, just a bit sluggish. He still bites me whenever I put a hand in the bowl to clean anything up. I'm thinking that the change in behavior could be because the apartment was around 75 day and night a couple of weeks back. Anyway, I'll let you guys throw out some ideas.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I think I've heard that if you keep the tank at about a constant 80 degrees or so they tend to be more active then at room temperature or just above it.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have never used a heater or anything to keep Chao's tank warm since I have had him, and we had a pretty bad winter this last winter...anyways...I have actually just introduced him to the heater since I am trying to spawn him and my female, Jing. I live in Nevada,USA and our summers and winters are pretty distinct. I have never had any problems with him and the water temp at all since I have had him.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, I know how the weather in Nevada can be. I've been there in both seasons. I'm just not sure if he's cold, suffering from the aftereffects of the pima-fix, or is just being lazy...lol. 

Like I said, he seems hungry and playful/alert when I'm in the room with him, so i have no idea what's going on. I do know that his behavior has changed in the past couple of weeks. I change his water 2-3x per week, so I don't think it's contaminated. And he always eats all his food, so it isn't rotting in the bottom or anything.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Really?? What part of Nevada?? Anyways...back to the original concern...maybe he is just a lazy fish...like mine is being right now when I am trying to spawn him...bettas are stubborn fish I tell ya.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been to Reno, Carson City, Vegas...mainly the highlights. I live in California, so I've been over there quite a few times. I've seen lots and lots of Nevada weather reports though, and BRRR and HOT!!!

I went to Las Vegas a couple years back when it was soooo hot that it was cooling off to about 96 at night. I've also been to Reno when it was about 45 and so windy you couldn't hold onto anything in the middle of the spring. It has a pretty harsh climate.

As far as Mr. Blueberry (my fishy)...that fish has problems...lol.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

lol...I live in Spanish Springs...but my address says Sparks...which is right outside of Reno...I have been to Las Vegas and Carson City...I have been to Cali too...mostly San Fran and Sacramento.

Lol...bettas are fish with personalities as I like to put it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I lived about an hour to 2 hours from Sacramento and San Fransisco for most of my life.

And yes, they definately have their own little personalities. And amusing moods.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

coolness...


----------

